# Trouble with an old Axcent controller



## Be3266 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello Everyone

I'm new to this forum but it looks like the type of group that have similar needs to what I do. I help support the AV needs at our church. We have three venues that we do productions in and there always seems to be something that needs fixing or enhancing. 

The latest project is to replace our two Over head projectors in the sanctuary as they are about 9 years old. The issue I've run in to is the Axcent Controller box that controls the projectors. The company that originally put the system in place is gone and anyone new we contact wants to replace everything. 

I just want to replace the two projectors and reprogram the controller to talk to what ever projectors we buy.

Is there a tutorial on how to program these Axcent controllers? It still works with the old projector so all I need to do is change the projector control, the rest of the controller functions work find.

Our Axcent controller only has serial connections, so I’m guessing I need some type of application and scripting language to make changes.


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome BE3266! Glad to have you here. Be sure to check out the Wiki and and search function. They are great features of the site.

You may want to try posting your question in the Multimedia, Projection, and Show Control forum. It would be more visible to a greater number of members. Not all members visit the New Member's Forum on a regular basis. [edit: thread moved]
 
If you would not mind telling us where you heard about the site, that would be great. We are a nosy bunch around here. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 12, 2009)

Be3266 said:


> I just want to replace the two projectors and reprogram the controller to talk to what ever projectors we buy.
> 
> Is there a tutorial on how to program these Axcent controllers? It still works with the old projector so all I need to do is change the projector control, the rest of the controller functions work find.
> 
> Our Axcent controller only has serial connections, so I’m guessing I need some type of application and scripting language to make changes.



Without knowing which model Axcent controller that you currently own, I will recommend that you search the AMX website for the manual. While this is a discontinued line of their control panels, I am confident that you can find the information on their site. I have found their staff to be quite helpful.


----------



## museav (Mar 12, 2009)

There were several versions of the Axcent controllers, but the programming language used in all of them is a proprietary language using Boolean logic (while the Crestron SIMPL-C language used for Crestron controllers utilized symbolic logic). Unlike back when I was programming them and you wrote the actual code, there is software to help generate the code but that software is usually distributed only to certified AMX dealers and independent programmers.

With most of the Axcess controllers you were able to load both the source and compiled code to the processor, so you could download the source code back from the unit, but it may be that the firm installing the system did not enable that or has it password protected and perhaps the church did not specifically ask for a copy of the code (some firms used this approach to help insure that clients would come back to them). In that case, anyone else will pretty much have to start over as far as the programming. And then they would be having to support equipment and a code that is really no longer supported by the manufacturer.

Depending on the age of the system and how the projectors are controlled, it could be almost impossible no matter what. The early AMX Axcess control systems (circa 1992 or so) actually had IR drivers that were burned for a specific device, when you got an IR card it was programmed for a particular product and could not be changed. That later changed to programmable drivers but with new projectors you may still have to change both the driver and code. With serial control it is most likely that you just have to change the ASCII or HEX strings in the code and maybe the related communications parameters. But if you can't get the source code, then it is going to have to be created.


----------

